# Hicksville Bottling Company (Long Island)



## seanb (Jul 19, 2013)

Picked up a bottle for $2 at a yard sale. Reads Hicksville Bottling Co, Hicksville, NY, with an eagle. Any info would greatly be appreciated. There is also a small ding in the bottle, nothing serious though. I'm wondering about the history of this company (since my dad is from hicksville) and also how old the bottle is and what it is worth. Thank you.


----------



## seanb (Jul 19, 2013)

a shot of the whole bottle


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 19, 2013)

HICKSVILLE... KINDA FUNNY!!!   COOL BOTTLE!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 19, 2013)

A small ding....? It doesn't even have a top.
 I'm guessing it was a crown cap and early 1900's.


----------



## seanb (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh sorry Eric, I didn't realize I cut off the top in the picture!!! It does have a top... I will upload the picture here.


----------



## seanb (Jul 19, 2013)

The top!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a description would be great, they're worth a thousand picture sometimes.
 Is it a crown top, blob, tooled, machine made? What other words are embossed, I love specifics.[]


----------



## seanb (Jul 19, 2013)

The front reads: 
 Registered
 Hicksville Bottling Company
 [Eagle]
 Hicksville, NY
 Contents 1 Pt and 11 Fl Oz

 Back reads:
 This bottle is never sold
 and must be returned.

 I'm kinda new to bottle collecting, so I'm a little unsure of what top it is. I think it's a crown top? See the photo


----------



## seanb (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, any idea of what liquid may have been in the bottle?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  seanb
> 
> There is also a small ding in the bottle, nothing serious though.
> 
> a shot of the whole bottle


 
 Hey sean,

 Nice eagle. Unfortunately that "small ding" looks to be about an 8 inch crack, negating about $1.75 of what you paid. Hicksville Bottling went back to the Hutchinson days:




Bygone Long Island.

 and later bottled Roxy Sodas.

 "HICKSVILLE BOTTLING PLANT CHANGES HANDS 
 The Hicksville Bottling Co at Hicksville, Long Island, has 
 been purchased by Jac Friedman who was formerly con-
 nected with the Christ Wagner Bottling Co of Java Street,
  Brooklyn. Charles S Fassbender was the former owner of 
 this plant which he had successfully conducted for a num-
 ber of years ." American Bottler, 1921.

 You might get in touch with the Hicksville Historical Society for more local color.


----------

